# Pixon 12: Games in 480x800 statt 240x400



## Bastifantasti (26. Apr 2010)

Ich würde gerne ein Spiel für ein Samsung Pixon 12 programmieren.
Dieses Handy hat eine Display-Auflösung von 480x800 Pixeln, jedoch werden meine Programme in 240x400 angezeigt. Außerdem sind dann unten so Touchscreenhilfstasten zu sehen.
Weiß jemand was ich machen muss, damit mein Spiel die vollen 480x800 Pixel ausnutzen kann und dass die Tasten da unten nicht zu sehen sind?


----------



## The_S (27. Apr 2010)

Hast du den Fullscreen-Mode aktiviert?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass man die Touch-Tastatur irgendwie deaktivieren kann, da bspw. Bolt (ist imho auch J2ME) auch keine Touchtastatur einblendet. Wie weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## martinz01 (27. Apr 2010)

Beim Nokia 5800 kann man im Programm-Manager für jedes Java-Programm die Tastatur ein- und ausschalten. Vielleicht gibt es bei Samsung so etwas ähnliches.


----------



## Bastifantasti (27. Apr 2010)

Wo aktiviere ich denn den Fullscreen-Mode?
Und das deaktivieren der Tasten muss doch auch irgendwie Programmiermäßig gehen, da das ja von Spiel zu Spiel verschieden ist...


----------



## The_S (28. Apr 2010)

Bastifantasti hat gesagt.:


> Wo aktiviere ich denn den Fullscreen-Mode?



setFullscreenMode(true)


----------



## Bastifantasti (28. Apr 2010)

Achso das, ja das ist drin.
Das Spiel wird ja auch eig. fullscreen angezeigt, nur eben 240x400.
Also ganz rechts, wo eigentlich die x-Koordinate den Wert 480 haben sollte, ist der Wert 240.
Also das Spiel ist quasi "gestreched".


----------



## The_S (28. Apr 2010)

Moment, damit ich das richtig verstehe:

Das Pixon hat eine Breite von 480 Pixeln. Wenn du in deinem MIDlet die Pixel abfragst, sagt es dir, dass das Canvas nur 240 Pixel breit ist. Es füllt in der Breite aber trotzdem den kompletten Bildschirm aus???


----------



## Bastifantasti (28. Apr 2010)

Richtig.

Also ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben um den Touchscreen zu testen.
Dabei lass ich die Koordinaten ausgeben, wo zuletzt gedrückt wurde und wie die Maße des Canvas ist.

Naja und da steht halt 240x400 und wenn ich ganz rechts und ganz unten drücke kommt das auch hin.
Die Schrift ist auch relativ pixelig, sieht also irgendwie auch gestreched aus.

Naja und die Auflösung vom Pixon ist halt 480x800 und die will ich schon voll nutzen können.


----------



## The_S (28. Apr 2010)

OK, wenns nur ein kleines Testprogramm ist, dann zeig doch bitte mal Code. Und am Besten wärs auch, wenn du ein Foto von der App auf dem Pixon machen könntest.


----------



## Bastifantasti (28. Apr 2010)

OK hier ist der Code:
(Foto kann ich heute Abend erst hochladen, da das nicht mein Handy ist, sondern das meiner Freundin und ich die erst heute Abend sehe)


----------



## The_S (28. Apr 2010)

Lass dir mal die Höhe direkt beim Zeichnen ausgeben. Könnte sein, dass getWidth bzw. getHeight ein falsches Ergebnis abliefert, wenn das Canvas noch nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## Bastifantasti (28. Apr 2010)

Was heißt denn direkt beim Zeichnen?
Und die x/y Koordinaten vom Touchscreen stimmen ja auch. (Also wenn ich unten rechts drücke)


----------



## Bastifantasti (28. Apr 2010)

Hier dann das Bild vom Pixon.
Ist übrigens 240x320, ich denke mal die restlichen 80 Pixel sind das Tastenfeld da unten.


----------



## The_S (29. Apr 2010)

Irgendwie hast du überall nur die Hälfte. Statt 480 240 in der Breite und statt 800 nur 400-80 (für Tastenfeld) in der Höhe. Das ist sehr komisch. Aber gestreckt schaut die Schrift meiner Meinung nach nicht aus.

Ich meinte, dass du dir in der Paint-Methode die Auflösung direkt via getWidth() und getHeight() ausgeben lassen sollst.

Aber ansonsten: Keine Ahnung. Frag doch mal in einem Samsung-Entwickler-Forum nach.


----------



## Bastifantasti (29. Apr 2010)

Naja gut, kommt auf dem Bild vielleicht nicht so rüber, aber andere Spiele, die die volle 800x480 Pixel nutzen (zumindest sieht es stark danach aus (klares Bild und keine Tasten)

In einem Samsung Forum fragen könnte ich machen, nur müsste ich mich ja extra dafür da anmelden.
Weiß hier denn wirklich keiner einen Rat?

Ich hab mir so ein Spiel was in 800x480 läuft auch mal angeguckt (decompiliert) nur ist das ja ziemlich viel Code um da durchzusteigen.


----------



## The_S (30. Apr 2010)

Bastifantasti hat gesagt.:


> In einem Samsung Forum fragen könnte ich machen, nur müsste ich mich ja extra dafür da anmelden.



Eine Tragödie ... ;-)



Bastifantasti hat gesagt.:


> Weiß hier denn wirklich keiner einen Rat?



Sagen wir so, Java ME hat hier keinen großen Anklang. Mir fallen genau (mich eingerechnet) 3, 4 User ein, die *gelegentlich *auf eine Java ME Frage eingehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass deine Erfolgschancen hier so groß sind. Zumal du ja immer sehr gerätespezifische Fragen stellst. Da bist du in einem entsprechenden Fachforum sicher besser aufgehoben.

Spricht natürlich nichts dagegen, dass du hier auch die Lösung postest, sofern du eine hast ;-) .


----------



## Bastifantasti (2. Mai 2010)

Naja gut, eine Tragödie ist es auch nicht wirklich 

Aber ich habe mittlerweile etwas herausgefunden.
Ich habe irgendwo im Internet gefunden (weiß gerade leider nicht mehr wo), das ich folgendes in der JAD Datei hinzufügen solle:

MIDlet-Scaleup-Support: True
ReverseSoftKeys: True
SAMSUNG-MIDlet-TargetLCD-Height: 800
SAMSUNG-MIDlet-TargetLCD-Width: 480
UseNativeCommands: False
UseNativeTextButtons: False
MIDlet-Touch-Support: True
LGE-MIDlet-Height: 800
LGE-MIDlet-Width: 480

Die Tasten sind schonmal weg, sodass ich jetzt wirklich eine Canvas von 240x400 habe.
Aber halt nich 480x800.
Ich habe mir die anderen Spiele noch einmal genau unter die Lupe genommen und so wie es aussieht, sind die wohl doch auch nur 240x400.
Kann es denn sein, dass das Pixon 12 keine 480x800 Spiele "erlaubt"?
Ich hatte mal ein Spiel, was wirklich in 480x800 war (allerdings für Sony Ericsson) da wurde nur das obere linke Viertel des Spiels angezeigt (also eben die oberen 400 und die linken 240 Pixel).
Vielleicht weiß ja einer Rat.


----------



## Obit (30. Jun 2010)

im Zeifel mal hier fragen:
J2MeForum :: Index

das ist ein Forum, wo es um nichts anderes geht, als Java ME. Also wenn sich dort keine Profis oder zumindest Kenner der MicroEdition herumtreiben, dann weiß ich auch nicht

mehr kann ich zu ME auch nicht sagen


----------

